# compare view.



## alaios (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi ,
 I am looking for a way to have a compare type of view in lightroom. I want for example from a sequence of photos to pick the ones that I beleive are the best. I the lightroom classic that is as simple as pressning N, but I have not found anythign similar in lightroom cc.

Any thoughts?
Regards
Alex


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2018)

There isn't anything comparable. You can make the grid as large as you can in the lower right corner, but that is all you can do.


----------



## alaios (Sep 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> There isn't anything comparable. You can make the grid as large as you can in the lower right corner, but that is all you can do.


thanks!! you are right :(..
I guess that even if I install lightroom cc classic,
I will not be able to see the synced library over the web ...

Actually I am using lightroom cc on my laptop to rate my pictures as I travel with train. It would be nice If I could use lightroom cc classic instead of lightroom cc for rating and doing basic editing tasks, while syncing over web.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 16, 2018)

If you install LrClassic and sync it, it will download the files that you have synced with LRCC.


----------

